# Cimarron vs. CM?



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

Is there anyone out there who can explain the relationship between Cimarron and CM trailers to me? I know they are connected in some way, but not sure how. I'm looking into a 2001 CM 3-horse trailer that says Norstar on it. But Norstar is a model made by Cimarron? Any insight would be much appreciated!

Also, any general experience with either brand would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

I like CM trailers. My daughter's trainer has a 10 year old CM 3 horse trailer that is still in very good condition. Although it's steel, she cleans if after each use and stores it under an outside awning. Yes, there's some surface rust but it is a rugged, well built, durable trailer. Another steel trailer manufacturer that I respect is Calico. Often they are referred to as an entry level trailer. But they are rugged and durable. Very simple design which to me means less trouble. Being steel, they will rust but how much rust depends on how well the trailer is cared for. 

I seriously considered purchasing an '05 Calico two horse trailer before I finally found what I was looking for. If I were buying a trailer that I planned to keep for 10 years or so, I'd take a look at either CM or Calico. If you're planning on only keeping the trailer for 2 or 3 years, see if you can find an older aluminum trailer. That way you can recover most of your cost when you get ready to sell it.


I'm not sure if Cimarron is a model of CM or is a separate manufacturer. 
Good luck in your search. Took me 4 months to finally get a trailer.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

As far as I know they aren't related. 

Here is the CM website with the different models. They have a Nomad but aren't showing a Norstar.

Horse Trailers Archives | CM Trailers

Here is Cimarrons

Building the Worlds Best Custom Aluminum Horse and Livestock Trailers - Cimarron Trailers


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Norstar - Horse Trailers | Cimarron Trailers


----------

